# Alligator Hand feeding...



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

It is not smart to hand feed most reptiles...specially those from the Crocodilae Family...but Alligators (both Sinensis and Mississipiensis) tend to be "gentle"...still I do not advise do do this!!! on the contrary... I recommend NOT to do it!

Regards and please enjoy

Jorge


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hehe cool!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

bobme said:


> hehe cool!










ehehehe wait until I post pics of the catch of C. Porosus...


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Very nice! Is that you in the picture?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Gear Wiz said:


> Very nice! Is that you in the picture?


 Yes sir!! That is me in all the pictures that I've been posting.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing those pics with us!

Can't wait to see your next set.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats awesome ... keep posting new pictures


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Mettle said:


> thats awesome ... keep posting new pictures


Thanks!!

You wait and you will see









I'll give you one tip:

Mad Retic...plus maddddd Porosus...

You guess what is next lol


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

You're brave! How many gallons of water are they kept in? Don't they ever decide to high-tail and leave the water?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Gear Wiz said:


> You're brave! How many gallons of water are they kept in? Don't they ever decide to high-tail and leave the water?


 I have no idea how many gallons (I know its a lot!!!) I will get you some pics off all the pond and give you an idea of how many gallons.

I am sorry I do not understand what you mean by: "Don't they ever decide to high-tail and leave the water?"

sorryyyy


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

is that ur gator and ur pond!?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

gosh if thats urs u must spend a fortune on food


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

JorgeRemigio said:


> You're brave! How many gallons of water are they kept in? Don't they ever decide to high-tail and leave the water?


 I have no idea how many gallons (I know its a lot!!!) I will get you some pics off all the pond and give you an idea of how many gallons.

I am sorry I do not understand what you mean by: "Don't they ever decide to high-tail and leave the water?"

sorryyyy
[/quote]

I meant to say if they ever just leave the pond and walked out. Sorry if I wasn't clear.









Full pictures of the pond would be great!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> You're brave! How many gallons of water are they kept in? Don't they ever decide to high-tail and leave the water?


 I have no idea how many gallons (I know its a lot!!!) I will get you some pics off all the pond and give you an idea of how many gallons.

I am sorry I do not understand what you mean by: "Don't they ever decide to high-tail and leave the water?"

sorryyyy
[/quote]

I meant to say if they ever just leave the pond and walked out. Sorry if I wasn't clear.









Full pictures of the pond would be great!









[/quote]
I think I've answered this, haven't I?







part of the post was deleted...correct?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

your crazy haha but brave


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> your crazy haha but brave


 not really...it is a question of animal behaviour...and natural stupidity ...mine eheheheh


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I want one but it wouldn't go with my other animals unless there is no way the gator could get to them.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow cool pics. Thats cool that you get to work with alligator.


----------

